# Help with a hyper dog who won't go for a walk?



## Godog (Jun 2, 2011)

I have an 8 month old male border collie/black lab mix. Everytime I go outside he will run over to me and constantly jump up on me and try to wrap his front legs around my leg. It's _very_ annoying because he won't listen to me! I've only managed to teach him sit so far(yeah, kinda late on the commands I think! ha), but even then I usually need to go to his level or even gently hold him down the sit. When I hold a treat over his nose to get him to sit, he will still just jump up and try to eat it. I have to keep taking it away numerous times until he finally sits and I give it to him. I thought that he's just very hyper and needs a good walk, but whenever I tried he would either refuse to go or he would actually go on the walk, but constantly stop and look around, and eventually refuse to move until we go home, so I just have to give him a good play in our garden(which is big enough, but doesn't substitute for a walk).

_Anyway_, I think I've went on a bit too much :L In a nutshell, how do I get him to stop jumping up on me/to sit/do what I say? I forgot to mention when he jumps up I've tried walking away, turning my back, saying off, etc, but he will still jump up on me.


----------



## scordston511 (Jun 10, 2011)

Maybe it has something to do with what you feed him. Cutting out the corn and wheat carbs out of your dogs diet may help your hyper dog calm down.

You should continue to walk him, preferably in a non-distracting place. That should wear him out. And he should get used to the walking because it's good exercise for him.


----------



## Irishman (May 13, 2011)

I've run into similar behaviors with my Aussies. I've got three of them, and they greeted me with A LOT of enthusiasm, jumping, clawing, etc. It's good to be loved, but this was driving me nuts. They also had the issue of looking all over during a walk. This is the evil plot that gained me dominion over my castle...

First, and this is *really *going to annoy you, ignore your dog when he jumps on you. Yes, this is REALLY annoying, but stick with it. Protect yourself of course, so if he's clawing painfully at you, walk away where he can't get to you. Do not, at any time, verbally tell him to stop or push him off. I did this, and wondered why, after a year, my dogs were STILL jumping on me. I read up on it, and it turns out that pushing them down and even yelling at them will reinforce jumping up with dogs. You can find articles to explain why, or grab a dog behavior book, but trust me - it's true. What dogs want even more than treats, however, is your attention. Since I have three hopping hairballs trying to greet me when I come home, I had to actually turn to face a counter or wall to pull this off (you want to avoid even eye contact). When they'd settle down, I'd greet them. Immediately they'd all freak out and start jumping again. I'd ignore and wait again. Rinse and repeat. Very quickly your dog will realize that he only gets your attention when he greets you calmly. Just stick with it, and make certain anyone else living with you does as well. If the training isn't consistent, your dog will not learn the behavior you want. Even someone occasionally pushing them off and telling them, "No!" will impede your results.

For the walking, don't feel badly when your dog isn't paying attention to you. They're just overwhelmed by the scents and sights all around them. I've tried the following training with success: Grab some treats and a clicker if you use one, and walk around your house. Your dog, smelling the treats, should follow you. Use high-value treats your dog really, really loves. Mine go nuts over those pupperoni treats that look like Slim-Jims. I just cut them into many little pieces and I'm set. Every time you stop and your dog is next to you, give him a treat. I like to have my dog sit before giving a treat, but that's just me. Also, do a bit of training to encourage eye contact. To avoid my dogs orienting solely on my treats and to train eye contact, I hold treats and don't open my hand. My dogs will try to lick and nibble my hand to get at the treats. I just wait. Once they realize this isn't working, at some point they'll look up at me. I click and give them a treat. They immediately go berserk trying to get the treats again. Rinse and repeat. Within a minute or two, your dog will realize that he has to look at you to get the treats. These training ideas promote your dog's attention to you, and following your lead when you walk.


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

Training should be hands off for many reasons
1. The dog gets smarter if he figures out what you want instead of you doing it for him
2. Dogs have an opposition reflex. If you push, they push back
3. You could injure the dog
4. Learning commands through the use of lures is way more fun for the dog. The dog will do it because it's fun rather than doing it to avoid getting pushed on which is uncomfortable.

If ignoring jumping doesn't work, then try walking towards the dog to "take up the space" don't shout or push or say off. Just take up the space around the dog. 

If he is jumping up to get the treat, then you are probably holding it too high.
You can also try capturing behaviors. Wait until you see your dog sit, then praise and treat.

If the dog refuses to walk - throw some tasty treats on the ground in front of him. You can also try running, but don't drag or yank when you run. Just try to get the dog to follow you.

Also drive the dog to some nice nature trails. He might enjoy those better than a neighborhood walk.

If you want calm, you should reward calm and ignore a lot of the excited behavior.
Attend a group training class. Focused training can help tire him out
Sustained exercise is also necessary.

What to do about jumping up: http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/2011/02/how-to-prevent-jumping-up/

How to teach sit: http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/2011/03/teach-your-dog-to-sit/

How to teach down: http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/2011/06/teach-your-dog-down/

Loose leash walking: http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/2011/04/red-light-green-light/

I almost forgot "proofing"
http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/2011/06/the-proof-is-in-the-puddin-algebra-and-dog-parks/

Reward calm behaviors:


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Do you have a friend with a friendly dog that you could have walk with you and your dog? It'll give him confidence. Just keep moving forward.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

He's an outside dog, it sounds like? How much time do you spend outside with him? He's probably lonely and bored and he's happy to see you. He needs far more attention and exercise. You can't expect a dog to be able to concentrate on anything if he's understimulated and underexercised, and you can't expect a dog to bond with you if he spends most of the day outside alone.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Willowy said:


> He's an outside dog, it sounds like? How much time do you spend outside with him? He's probably lonely and bored and he's happy to see you. He needs far more attention and exercise. You can't expect a dog to be able to concentrate on anything if he's understimulated and underexercised, and you can't expect a dog to bond with you if he spends most of the day outside alone.


I was about to post the exact same thing.


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

Willowy said:


> He's an outside dog, it sounds like? ..understimulated and underexercised, and you can't expect a dog to bond with you if he spends most of the day outside alone.


I didn't catch that. I agree. This dog is a baby now. If he doens't live with the family, this behavior is going to get worse, not better. 

And if it hasn't happened already, more behavior problems are going to crop up - escaping, excessive barking, hyper stimulation, maybe even aggression.

If he isn't living outside, start acclimating him to a crate now and bring him inside with the family. 
Both of his breeds are working breeds. Take him for very long walks - at least an hour twice a day (once you teach him loose leash walking), take him to obedience classes, stop using your hands for other than petting.

Good luck


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Is he jumping or is he trying to hump your leg ?


----------



## Godog (Jun 2, 2011)

Haha I think jumping hanksimon! Thanks for all of your help, I'll try all of your tips the next time he acts up again. Oh, I should have mentioned before, I also have a black lab. She's 11 years old, and she's become very weary so I try not to tire her out so much, so my 8 m/o pup has someone to play with(most of the time!). _Although_, alot of the time I see my young pup chasing around my older dog, constantly biting at her mouth and stuff, and sometimes he bites on her legs. I thought it was just rough play but when I go out to play with them he gets very jealous and tries to get all of my attention and won't let me play with my old dog. Can anyone help out with this problem?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Young dogs annoy older dogs. It's what they do. Nothing you can do about that if they're unsupervised. I'm sure your older dog would appreciate it if she could have some peace now and then, maybe you can find a way to separate them.

Dog company is not the same as human company. You only get from a dog what you put into him. So unless he gets more consistent attention and training, his behavior isn't going to get any better.


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

Godog said:


> ..won't let me play with my old dog. Can anyone help out with this problem?


You should be the one in charge of when you can pet your dog. The puppy can't dictate that. It's not fair to the older dog. Separate them and spend time with each one.
Bring both the dogs in the house so they can have a better life and so you can keep an eye on them.
Take them out for separate walks, separate play times and let them play together - supervised. Break it up when the old dog has had enough.
If you leave the puppy outside to constantly harrass the older dog, she might eventually hurt him - because she will have no other choise. Even if she doesn't hurt him, this is very stressfull to her and this stress could manifest into all sort of behavior problems.

Plus she has been there longer, and she is older, she deserves some peace and quiet every once in a while.


----------

